# Cat sex combinations?



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2020)

I'm hopefully (provided I can get another job getting my ragdoll kitten in October 

However OH wants a moggy which we are possibly looking at getting soonish while we are both at home more

I've emailed the ragdoll breeder for advice as well but has anyone got any recommendations about sex combinations that work best?

I've had 2 girls and they really didn't get on, although there was quite a big age gap as the originalgirl was an only cat for several years, the older girl really didn't like the younger one and would at times be quite mean to her especially when she only wanted to play

Then got a male ragdoll kitten to go with what was the younger cat in the above example, slightly smaller age gap. They on the whole got on apart from when he got too boisterous with her. 

Then got a female ragdoll to go with him after my little girl passed away and the introduction could not have gone better. They play bundle a lot and happily share their space and have a lovely relationship 

So just wondering what experiences people have had. Both would be neutered as soon as the vet recommends. I get the impression ragdolls are rather more sappy so seem more accepting from those ive introduced but the moggy is likely to be got first


----------



## Roxylola (30 June 2020)

I think if they are both young it wont matter massively. I had an older female, got a male kitten. She hated him for the first couple of weeks, had separate rooms for them, mainly cos he was dumb and had no boundaries, she was happy to hide from him but they got on great after that, played together, slept together etc. 
I've a friend with 3 females and a male that all get on well too, all mixed ages


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2020)

Thanks funny how your male was dumb that's what my parents male ragdoll is like!
Interesting you've had all combinations work

Also anyone got any questions to ask the sellers? Its the first kitten we've bought on our own without parents buying them and it seems like a lot of sellers are not doing viewings due to Covid. Ideally I'd be wanting to handle the kitten,  check everything looks as it should, having had one incorrectly sexed check that also and see if it moves correctly/ plays willingly/ looks well?


----------



## limestonelil (30 June 2020)

Oh goodness. This gets today's prize for thread titles. 😁


----------



## Umbongo (30 June 2020)

TBH with cats it really is pot luck on if they get on or not.
I had a boy and a girl from the same litter, grew up together....hated each others guts


----------



## Shady (30 June 2020)

If the moggy is coming in first I would get a male
Then as Ragdolls are not really bothered about much as far as I can tell I would go for whichever in the litter looked healthiest and had the best character.
If you really can't visit a breeder I would insist on a video of kittens and a skype chat
I'd want to see parents ( if out to stud i'd want a link to the stud) 
I'd want to see copies of tests ( and dates)
I'd want to see the pedigrees .
I'd like to see what food is being given
How many other cats they have. What is the set up there and how long have they been breeding.
I'd like to know testes have both dropped and if not will they contribute to neutering or offer a reduction.
I'd want 4/5 weeks insurance

If they start getting evasive about ANY questions you have, walk away.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 June 2020)

Umbongo said:



			TBH with cats it really is pot luck on if they get on or not.
I had a boy and a girl from the same litter, grew up together....hated each others guts 

Click to expand...

This. 

Our cats have overlapped (so a new one introduced as a kitten to the existing adults) and some liked each other and some didn't. They all rubbed along pretty well though. We had one who was obsessed with kittens. He was a tough old Burmese who saw off badgers and dogs from the garden, but he just went all soppy if he was given a kitten (because new kittens in the house were not for the humans, they were clearly there for him to wash and care for and love).

ETA - I forgot to mention the ex-ferals who just turned up as young adults. They also rub along OK.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2020)

Thanks this is all very useful

So I er may be about to put a deposit down on a ragdoll! I contacted the breeder this morning to ask about which she thinks go best together and she mentioned she has a litter available! Including the colour pattern id like most (I think they're all beautiful but this is my first choice especially given I'm spending a decent amount of money on him/ her) I'm just waiting for OH to review finances due to me potentially being out of work but... 😍😍

The raggie is from a breeder my mum has used so I know she is good im just a bit more concerned about the moggy. Sorry I probably sound really snooty and dismissive as I have this image of it being knocked up by some dirty Tom cat off the streets. I am probably an awful person for being so snooty but got used to ragdolls and them using studs etc. Shady's questions will be very useful for the moggy breeders


----------



## Shady (30 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thanks this is all very useful

So I er may be about to put a deposit down on a ragdoll! I contacted the breeder this morning to ask about which she thinks go best together and she mentioned she has a litter available! Including the colour pattern id like most (I think they're all beautiful but this is my first choice especially given I'm spending a decent amount of money on him/ her) I'm just waiting for OH to review finances due to me potentially being out of work but... 😍😍

The raggie is from a breeder my mum has used so I know she is good im just a bit more concerned about the moggy. Sorry I probably sound really snooty and dismissive as I have this image of it being knocked up by some dirty Tom cat off the streets. I am probably an awful person for being so snooty but got used to ragdolls and them using studs etc. Shady's questions will be very useful for the moggy breeders
		
Click to expand...

To be honest anybody ' breeding ' moggies is doing it for the money or is a rubbish cat owner
Moggies are mostly knocked up by some dirty tom cat ! and along with that comes possible virus's .
Or they are feral products or from farms, again maybe virus free, maybe not
Even mistake matings show a lack of attention although even the best breeders get caught sometimes.
It's a bit pot luck with moggies to be honest, so make sure that you find out as much as possible about the parents and make certain that the Ragdoll is fully inoculated before coming to you.
I'd probably ask the age of the mum and how many litters she'd had......that will tell you quite a lot. 

My sister in law bought 2 half breed British and then let the local Tom service them . She sold the kittens as half pure ( which was a fib) and asked £350 per kitten.....which she got. When the cats had had about 4 or 5 litters each she spayed them and re homed them.
Then got some more.
We don't talk

PS. That is good news about the Ragdoll!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2020)

Shady said:



			To be honest anybody ' breeding ' moggies is doing it for the money or is a rubbish cat owner
Moggies are mostly knocked up by some dirty tom cat ! and along with that comes possible virus's .
Or they are feral products or from farms, again maybe virus free, maybe not
Even mistake matings show a lack of attention although even the best breeders get caught sometimes.
It's a bit pot luck with moggies to be honest, so make sure that you find out as much as possible about the parents and make certain that the Ragdoll is fully inoculated before coming to you.
I'd probably ask the age of the mum and how many litters she'd had......that will tell you quite a lot.

My sister in law bought 2 half breed British and then let the local Tom service them . She sold the kittens as half pure ( which was a fib) and asked £350 per kitten.....which she got. When the cats had had about 4 or 5 litters each she spayed them and re homed them.
Then got some more.
We don't talk

PS. That is good news about the Ragdoll!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is a little discerning. I wish I could convert OH to the fluffy side then we could have 2 Ragdolls which would be even better than one!

Thats a good question about how many litters the moggy has had i follow the ragdoll breeder on fb and it looks like she retires her queens after a couple of litters. The Ragdoll will have had both injections done by breeder and be flea and worm treated.

The number of kittens I've seen advertised as ragdoll Cross when it doesn't look like there is a single hair that is ragdoll is incredible. Of course they're at massive prices too

Interesting viewpoint that moggies tend be irresponsible breeding i guess that's true as usually they'd be snipped or spayed as soon as old enough. Is there any good way of telling they are virus free? Also what about inbreeding? Don't want no inbreeding 😨


----------



## Shady (30 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I'm glad I'm not the only one who is a little discerning. I wish I could convert OH to the fluffy side then we could have 2 Ragdolls which would be even better than one!

Thats a good question about how many litters the moggy has had i follow the ragdoll breeder on fb and it looks like she retires her queens after a couple of litters. The Ragdoll will have had both injections done by breeder and be flea and worm treated.

The number of kittens I've seen advertised as ragdoll Cross when it doesn't look like there is a single hair that is ragdoll is incredible. Of course they're at massive prices too

Interesting viewpoint that moggies tend be irresponsible breeding i guess that's true as usually they'd be snipped or spayed as soon as old enough. Is there any good way of telling they are virus free? Also what about inbreeding? Don't want no inbreeding 😨
		
Click to expand...

Ask if you could have a second on payments. This is what the French do as standard practice. I have mixed views about it as it has led to very very sloppy careless breeders who don't care about much beyond the money. On the other hand it allows people with passion for a breed but not the 1000 plus euro's readily available to have a cat they've always wanted. Personally I think saving up is better as you appreciate things a little more but in your case you are buying one, so maybe the breeder could work something out for you. I would.It's better for the kitten if it has a litter mate as it's buddy.

With a moggie there is no real way of knowing how inbred it is beyond the obvious size and many will have a stunted tail.
No to virus's really either except the obvious like  runny eyes and snot.
 Probably the best you could hope for is a mistake breeding from a young inoculated mum and the local tom cat, unless the moggies owner has a friend with a pure stud she rents out for quick cash. I hate this but it does happen.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (30 June 2020)

Moggies are lovely but not usually planned breeding so unless the kitten is tested for the nasty viruses no guarantee it will be healthy.  On the other hand it may be absolutely fine.  I would happily take on a moggy. However, when we were on the farm back in the early 70's we got adopted by a lovely semi longhair, just a regular farm cat.  She had a litter of kittens soon after she arrived, we kept one but lost it to a road accident at 10 months.  She went on to have a regular two litters a year and we usually kept one and had the rest put down.  We had two half sisters from her, both were very prone to cat flu, one ended up with permanent rhinitis.  She was the one we lost to infection after being beaten up.  She was only 3.  We kept several over the years, two died of leukaemia, one at 5 months the other at about 3 yrs.  It seems highly likely knowing what we know now that mum was a carrier of either FELV or FIV.  It wasn't really known about back then.   We lost her eventually after having her womb removed because of a womb infection.  She had aborted a kitten and became ill later.  May have all been connected.  We have had four cats since all healthy.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2020)

Thank you some interesting points 

I've saved up for my ragdoll, I've got my name pencilled down with the breeder for one in particular just waiting on final colour confirmation in a few weeks as they're born fairly pale so its hard to determine the colour, she thinks its the colour I like most but happy to wait until she knows for sure. I've seen a photo of Dad and mum, Dad especially is stunning. Plus their relevant certificates to do with a heart disease Ragdolls can get that shows theyre clear of it

If I had my way we would have 2 Ragdolls or a Ragdoll and a Norwegian Forest but OH wants a short haired moggy, ill just make sure he is discerning about who he buys from, hopefully if we find a litter by the time they're ready to leave the seller will allow them to be viewed properly and inspected, I'm surprised people won't at least allow that provided say masks and gloves are worn, especially now restrictions are being lifted. He is a little less snooty than me and more gullible so I think I need to be like when people view horses they can take along someone that can say no no no if needed 😂

As an aside I need to win the lottery so I can have a big house with lots of Ragdolls when my breeder sent me photos of the ones she has available it was so hard to choose I want them all and I worry the ones I don't pick won't find homes. Id be a terrible cat breeder as id just keep all the kittens and be a true batty cat lady 🤣


----------



## Roxylola (30 June 2020)

Just a thought, if your OH says he wants a short haired mog what about steering him towards a British short hair? I had a half BSH and she was a fab cat, I pretty much taught her to talk at one point. She loved the dogs, enjoyed being brushed etc and was basically fab. That way you get the benefits of health checks etc


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Just a thought, if your OH says he wants a short haired mog what about steering him towards a British short hair? I had a half BSH and she was a fab cat, I pretty much taught her to talk at one point. She loved the dogs, enjoyed being brushed etc and was basically fab. That way you get the benefits of health checks etc
		
Click to expand...

They're usually grey as well aren't they? He'd especially like a grey. I think my mums friend looks after her daughters one- she is either a British Blue or a British Short hair but I can't remember which but it sounds like she has a cracking personality and has everyone wrapped round her paw and has an opinion about everything!
I LOVE chatty cats my old moggy who we think was at least part NFC was so chatty and she had a delightful prook noise she made as well, she would also sit and wait if you were getting bowls out as she used to know she was getting a spoon of ice cream she used to be so disappointed if the bowl wasn't going to be used for ice cream. Miss her a lot.


----------



## Roxylola (30 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			They're usually grey as well aren't they? He'd especially like a grey. I think my mums friend looks after her daughters one- she is either a British Blue or a British Short hair but I can't remember which but it sounds like she has a cracking personality and has everyone wrapped round her paw and has an opinion about everything!
I LOVE chatty cats my old moggy who we think was at least part NFC was so chatty and she had a delightful prook noise she made as well, she would also sit and wait if you were getting bowls out as she used to know she was getting a spoon of ice cream she used to be so disappointed if the bowl wasn't going to be used for ice cream. Miss her a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Solid colours I think, mine was black with yellow eyes - proper witch's cat. British blue is a very common popular colour though as are Russian blues (also short hair) they're like the cat off the sheba advert, lovely dense fur. 
She used to sort of prrrup too


----------



## 9tails (30 June 2020)

It really depends on the cats!  I have one young female cat who loves nothing more than beating up her sister.  When a young male cat turned my house into his home, he loved nothing more than chasing the young female cat.  The young female cat hates him!  You'd think it was a match made in heaven because her sister doesn't particularly like being beaten up, but it turns out that the female cat is just a bully and doesn't like the tables turned on her.


----------



## Shady (30 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			They're usually grey as well aren't they? He'd especially like a grey. I think my mums friend looks after her daughters one- she is either a British Blue or a British Short hair but I can't remember which but it sounds like she has a cracking personality and has everyone wrapped round her paw and has an opinion about everything!
I LOVE chatty cats my old moggy who we think was at least part NFC was so chatty and she had a delightful prook noise she made as well, she would also sit and wait if you were getting bowls out as she used to know she was getting a spoon of ice cream she used to be so disappointed if the bowl wasn't going to be used for ice cream. Miss her a lot.
		
Click to expand...

British Blue just refers to the colour
Breed is British Shorthair and they come in all colours, stripes, spots etc, including points . Ie same as Siamese etc.
I v'e had 2 . One lilac and one silver tabby.
Both were quiet cats with huge personalities. Very loving but didn't liked being picked up. Did like lots of cuddles and laps.
They would be a great match for a Ragdoll.


----------

